# o nosso / da gente



## bleuboia

Olá! Gostaria de saber se é mais comum dizer "da gente" em vez de "o nosso" no Brasil ou se existe. E em Portugal?

Por exemplo:
*1. Este livro é nosso.
2. Este livro é da gente.
3. Esse livro é nosso.
4. Esse livro aqui é nosso.
5. Esse livro é da gente.*


----------



## RoinujNosde

Não sei dizer qual é a mais comum, mas ambas são muito usadas.


----------



## bleuboia

Então todos os cinco exemplo usam-se na fala. Ou seja, nenhum esta errado ou anti-natural?


----------



## RoinujNosde

Sem erros e naturais, mas a forma "da gente" não é tão formal quanto "nosso".


----------



## bleuboia

Obrigado!


----------



## guihenning

Se, porém, o intuito do falante é ser enfático, usa-se somente ‘nosso’. O plural de cerimônia também só parece aceitar ‘nosso’, em vez de ‘da gente’, mesmo que noutros casos ‘a gente’ se use normalmente.


----------



## pfaa09

Para o português europeu, o caso muda de figura.
Entre "esse" e "este", há diferenças.

Esse livro aí...
Esse livro que está junto a ti...
Ou simplesmente: Esse livro...

Este livro que aqui está, pertence a...
Este livro aqui...
Ou simplesmente: Este livro...

Entre: É da gente... e É nosso... podemos ouvir nas duas variantes, mas ouve-se muito mais no português BR, eu diria que é raro ouvir em português PT.
Usamos a forma "a gente" noutro tipo de frases, como por exemplo: A gente já vai=Nós já vamos; A gente gosta de futebol=Nós gostamos de futebol.
Usamos muito a expressão: A malta gosta de... = A gente gosta de...=Nós gostamos de...


----------



## bleuboia

pfaa09 said:


> Entre: É da gente... e É nosso... podemos ouvir nas duas variantes, mas ouve-se muito mais no português BR, eu diria que é raro ouvir em português PT.


Então, usa-se a expressão "a gente" nalgumas partes de Portugal?



pfaa09 said:


> Usamos a forma "a gente" noutro tipo de frases, como por exemplo: A gente já vai=Nós já vamos; A gente gosta de futebol=Nós gostamos de futebol.
> Usamos muito a expressão: A malta gosta de... = A gente gosta de...=Nós gostamos de...


Se digo "da gente" em Portugal, as pessoas pensavam que se refere a "das pessoas", ou "de nós"? "A malta" refere-se ao grupo a que pertences?


----------



## bleuboia

guihenning said:


> Se, porém, o intuito do falante é ser enfático, usa-se somente ‘nosso’.


Então "nosso" é mais forte? Como:
Esta luta é nossa!
em vez de
Esta luta é da gente!



guihenning said:


> O plural de cerimônia também só parece aceitar ‘nosso’, em vez de ‘da gente’, mesmo que noutros casos ‘a gente’ se use normalmente.


Não entendi muito bem o do plural. Se usares o plural, precisa usar "nosso"?


----------



## pfaa09

bleuboia said:


> Então, usa-se a expressão "a gente" nalgumas partes de Portugal?


Sim, Alentejo/Algarve e Ilha da Madeira. Açores talvez, não tenho a certeza.
Estas são as zonas onde as pessoas mais usam "A gente" querendo dizer "Nós".
Exemplo no Alentejo: A gente (nós) estamos aqui descansando/trabalhando... também se usa o gerúndio com muita frequência (informação extra)


bleuboia said:


> Se digo "da gente" em Portugal, as pessoas pensavam que se refere a "das pessoas", ou "de nós"? "A malta" refere-se ao grupo a que pertences?


Depende do contexto. "Gente" é um conjunto indeterminado de pessoas.
O bom ou mau ambiente de um bar depende da gente que lá vai. (Depende das pessoas que lá vão)
Aquele terreno ali ao fundo é da gente. (É nosso) usa-se de forma informal.
"A malta" é um grupo de pessoas. Pode substituir o "Nós" ou outro grupo de pessoas.
A malta do ginásio gosta muito levantar pesos.
Aqui a malta (nós) gosta de comer bem.
Aquela malta (aquela gente) que ali está, é tudo gente (grupo de pessoas) boa.


----------



## guihenning

bleuboia said:


> Então "nosso" é mais forte? Como:
> Esta luta é nossa!
> em vez de
> Esta luta é da gente!


Sim, exatamente.


bleuboia said:


> Não entendi muito bem o do plural. Se usares o plural, precisa usar "nosso"?


Há casos em que o singular (eu) pode ficar maçante ou arrogante. Nesses casos, usa-se o plural majestático (nós). Um político recém-eleito poderia dizer “Vamos transformar esta nossa cidade!”, mas referindo-se a si próprio.


----------



## intruder

@guihenning Olá. Acima você falou "o plural de cerimônia". O que significa isso? Nunca vi antes. 
Obrigado


----------



## pfaa09

intruder said:


> @guihenning Olá. Acima você falou "o plural de cerimônia". O que significa isso? Nunca vi antes.
> Obrigado


Creio que o gui se refere ao plural mais formal (de cerimônia / cerimónia) "nós" em vez de "a gente".


----------



## Olaszinhok

Bom dia,

gostava de saber se as frases seguintes têm o mesmo sentido em português luso:

os portugueses são amáveis

a gente portuguesa é amável

as pessoas portuguesas são amáveis.

Eu tampouco sabia que se pode empregar _a gente_ como un  sinônimo de _nós_ em Portugal. Além disso, gostaria de saber se se trata duma forma correta ou soa bastante regional? Foi introduzida recentemente e pode considar-se um brasileirismo ou já existia nos dialetos portugueses do Sul do pais?

Obrigado e cumprimentos


----------



## pfaa09

"Os portugueses são..." é suficiente. Já está identificado que se trata das pessoas portuguesas.
"A gente portuguesa..." não é uma construção natural. Eu nunca a ouvi.
Usamos "gente" para identificar um grupo indeterminado de pessoas. Neste caso, falamos dos portugueses em geral.
O uso de "a gente" para substituir "nós" é aceitável, e é bastante antiga, não é uma coisa recente. No entanto, a gramática "tradicional" só considera a existência dos pronomes pessoais (eu, tu, ele, nós, vós, eles).
Podemos concluir que se trata de um termo popular com o qual as pessoas se identificam. Sou a favor de que a gramática deve ter a porta aberta para este tipo de construções.


----------



## Carfer

Olaszinhok said:


> a gente portuguesa é amavel



Sem prejuízo do que disse o pfaa, poderá, no entanto, encontrar construções como _'os portugueses são (uma) gente amável_'. _'Gente_' tem também, frequentemente, o sentido de grupo indeterminado de pessoas. 
'_A gente_', no sentido de _'nós,_' era a forma como coloquialmente nos referíamos a nós próprios na região onde nasci e cresci (centro interior) e julgo que era mais ou menos comum em todo o país fora de situações formais. Como tantas outras formas de expressão de origem rural ou predominantemente utilizadas pelos extractos sociais menos afortunados, é possível que o seu uso se tenha restringido


----------



## guihenning

intruder said:


> @guihenning Olá. Acima você falou "o plural de cerimônia". O que significa isso? Nunca vi antes.
> Obrigado




Plural de modéstia/majestático/ceriomonioso é quando uma pessoa fala de si, mas se utiliza do pronome (nós). O seu uso remonta dos períodos antigos em Portugal, antes do absolutismo, em que o rei e a monarquia dirigiam-se ao povo dizendo ‘nós’, em vez de ‘eu’, a fim de diminuir a distância entre eles e a plebe. No Brasil, é ainda um pouco comum nos dias de hoje, principalmente por políticos ou chefes de organizações, professores, etc
De tal modo, um político poderia dizer “_Estamos certo de que podemos melhorar esta cidade!_” — referindo-se não ao coletivo, mas a si próprio. O detalhe aqui é que embora se use o pronome do plural, os adjetivos permanecem no singular. “_estamos *consternado *com o fato ocorrido_” — diria o diretor duma escola, por exemplo.
No Brasil, em situações desagradáveis ou delicadas, muita gente também se vale do plural, mas na terceira pessoa, para amenizar certas situações. Caso alguém tenha, por exemplo, problema com um estabelecimento, a pessoa pode-se dirigir ao gerente ou a outro empregado e lhe dizer: “_vocês não têm a menor competência!_” — claramente mais ‘leve’ que o singular.


----------

